# Nissan mechanics / garages - Toronto



## Rogue_Trooper (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi,

New to this forum and looking forward to getting plugged in to this community and figuring out how I can contribute!

My wife and I have a 2009 Nissan Rogue - we have a list of items to get replaced/serviced; rear shocks, wheel alignment, throttle body clean up, cabin air filter (looks like this is DIY).

For the bigger items - replacing the rear shocks at least, can anyone recommend a garage / mechanic in Toronto (preferably towards the west of the city)? We're tired of going to the downtown dealership, paying too much for too little customer service.

Thanks in advance!!

Steven


----------



## Rogue_Trooper (Nov 11, 2018)

*Anyone?*



Rogue_Trooper said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to this forum and looking forward to getting plugged in to this community and figuring out how I can contribute!
> 
> ...


Bueller? Bueller? Anyone, anyone?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just find a good neighborhood garage near you. These days you can check online reviews. For stuff like struts, shocks, alignments, brakes and so on, I have found places like Speedy are usually pretty good and charge fair prices.
For the throttle body cleaning, you could diy but you would need to look up the proper procedure and cleaner needed, and then I am pretty sure there is a relearn procedure required which you would also need to look up. If your engine is running rough it could be something else. Just remember the engine in your Rogue is a version of the 2.5 used in Nissans since around 2000. I am sure most mechanics have worked on one before.


----------



## Rogue_Trooper (Nov 11, 2018)

Awesome - appreciate the direction and feedback Quadraria10!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You are welcome. This forum is not the greatest for the Rogue as compared to another one which has more active owners. You may want to do a google search. One thing that can be advantageous to you, is to sometimes find a garage or mechanic who will install parts you supply. As for example, I am sure your rear shocks will be 2 or 3 times the price at Nissan, as compared to what you would pay for KYB shocks at RockAuto or PartsMonkey ( KYB is the OE supplier to Nissan).
A weird example, is something like the cabin filter which is fairly pricey at the dealer or even Canadian Tire, but that can be had for under $10 from Rock Auto or Autoshack. Same deal with oil filter, air filter, brake components, wiper blades. And of course the more you are willing to diy the less you will spend on maintenance, not to mention the benefit of the knowledge you will gain.
Based upon what I have read here and elsewhere the key to keeping the Rogue on the road is regular CVT fluid changes for the transmission at intervals shorter than Nissan originally recommended.
I hope your Rogue continues to serve you as well as my X trail. Its off the top of my head but yours is probably at an age and mileage that replacing the O2 sensors might be in order ( If so get NTK ones as they are the OE supplier to Nissan). If yours is AWD you should also look into the transfer case and rear differential gear oils that may need changing. Good luck with it.


----------



## Rogue_Trooper (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks again - this is super helpful!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help.


----------

